# CMHR Auction



## Denise (Nov 3, 2003)

Just wondering when items will appear on the auction. It's time to do some shopping.


----------



## mountain_waif (Nov 3, 2003)

....


----------



## kaykay (Nov 5, 2003)

Please send me the info for the books you ordered and I will make sure that your money is either refunded or the books are sent. I thought we had everything cleared up from the last auction. this is why we have been reluctant to restart the auction. We also thought of having the items that are donated sent to CMHR and then shipped out but this is going to add too much shipping to each item.


----------



## SunQuest (Nov 6, 2003)

kaykay said:


> Please send me the info for the books you ordered and I will make sure that your money is either refunded or the books are sent. I thought we had everything cleared up from the last auction. this is why we have been reluctant to restart the auction. We also thought of having the items that are donated sent to CMHR and then shipped out but this is going to add too much shipping to each item.


Kay, with the issues that we have had with donations actually being shipped, we must have the items shipped to CMHR first. We need to request that those donating the items pay for the shipping to us. Then we list the item on the auction, and when the auction is completed we need to find out the shipping costs and charge that to the winner. That is exactly what they do on ebay. This would keep the costs from coming out of our pockets.


----------



## Cathyjo (Nov 7, 2003)

I contacted the book donater and asked that they be sent. Let me look into this again and see what is going on. I only have a couple things for the auction and was kind of waiting for more but when I get home, I'll put up what I have. I have one thing that is for the Dwarf fund - does Ginny know that there is to be a separate fund when that is sold?


----------



## virginia (Nov 7, 2003)

Hi Cathy

After paying for Teddys vet bills, there was nothing left in the fund. So any and all donations to that fund will be very much appreciated. I do have a separate listing for the Fund.

Anyone who donates an article for the Auction can designate Teddys Dwarf Fund. Money from that auction piece will go there.

Thank you

Ginny


----------



## nootka (Nov 14, 2003)

I am glad to hear this. I have a few things I would like to donate and was considering just selling them myself and donating the money. This could always be an option although with the Chances auction things are free to be listed and that helps save more money for Chances.

Cathyjo, I will see if you still have the info on the books I sent you as they are still for Chances and I would like them listed.

Liz M.


----------

